# Anyone need help/advice dosing kalkwasser?



## pennstatelass (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hello,
I've been running marine fish/coral tanks for about 20 years now. If anyone would like heklp or advice on how to dose kalkwasser into a saltwater tank. Fell free to contact me.
Thanks,
penn*


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

Just curious what product you use. I use mrs wages.


----------



## pennstatelass (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep,
Mrs. Wages is great. And a lot cheaper then buying something labled as Kalkwasser for 10 times the cost of Mrs. Wages lime.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

What mix do you use? Ive heard some peeps using vinager with it, I dont. I use 1 tblesp per gallon:fish-in-a-bag: of ro. Works good for me.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I use the precision marine kalkreactor with a litermeter III dosing pump. I also have an RKE controller set to turn the dosing pump off if the pH is too high. The RKE also kicks on the maxi jet mixing pump for the reactor a couple times per day for a few seconds each. I'm chipping away at a 5 gallon bucket worth of kalkwasser from bulk reef supply!


----------



## Lunatik_69 (Nov 8, 2008)

SteelGluer said:


> What mix do you use? Ive heard some peeps using vinager with it, I dont. I use 1 tblesp per gallon:fish-in-a-bag: of ro. Works good for me.


Vinegar is used to lower the ph level in Kalkwasser. If left untouched, Kalk has a ph of 12.0 You should be careful dosing Kalk, its very easy to overdose and can cause havoc in your system. Always research before dosing any element and always test before adding anything. Luna


----------



## fishn (Nov 10, 2008)

Just my 2 cents. I had a lot of problems dosing Kalk, and I got a cal reactor. I would deffently recomend this route, as the tank is then on cruse control. I am in Iraq and mywife is taking care of the tank and has no worries about dosing anything. Just as an example I crased my previous tank 3 times due to Kalk


----------

